# Update 11/9/18 My blood work okay?



## Stefatty (Sep 19, 2016)

So I have a 1.4 cm single nodule on the left side of my thyroid. On my first visit to endocrinologist he said blood work, scan, and then if needed biopsy, but scan was not done and I had the biopsy this previous Friday. Here is my blood work.

T4 Free Current Result 1.1 Normal Range 0.7-1.5

TSH Current Result 4.21 Normal Range 0.35-4.94

T3 Free Current Result 2.3 Previous Result 2.1 Normal Range 1.7-3.7

Thyroperoxidase Ab (TPO) Current Result 378 Normal Range 0-6

Thyroglob Ab Current Result 46 Normal Range 0-5

Calcitonin Lvl-Mayo <5.0

Am I understanding right that since the Calcitonin is negative that the endocrinologist is absolutely right when he saw the nodule on the ultra sound and made the comment 'it looks benign' that I am just going to be diagnosed with Hashimoto's disease and not thyroid cancer? I hope to get this resolved fairly quickly I am not on any medication for my thyroid and I feel terrible!

Thank you!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> T4 Free Current Result 1.1 Normal Range 0.7-1.5
> 
> TSH Current Result 4.21 Normal Range 0.35-4.94
> 
> ...


Welcome to the board!

Elevated TSH and low and below range FT-4 and FT-3 points toward being in a hypo state. Are you symptomatic of being hypo?

Goal is to fall somewhere between 1/2-3/4 of range. That means for FT-4 ((1.10 - 1.3)

FT-3 ((2.7-3.2)). A TSH of 1 is closer to "normal".


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Calcitonin is used to measure the severity of Medullary and Anaplastic thyroid cancers. The two rarest thyroid cancers. It rarely means anything of substance for the vast majority of thyroid cancer or suspected thyroid cancer patients.

I agree with Lovlkn.


----------



## Stefatty (Sep 19, 2016)

Lovlkn said:


> Welcome to the board!
> 
> Elevated TSH and low and below range FT-4 and FT-3 points toward being in a hypo state. Are you symptomatic of being hypo?
> 
> ...


----------



## Stefatty (Sep 19, 2016)

joplin1975 said:


> Calcitonin is used to measure the severity of Medullary and Anaplastic thyroid cancers. The two rarest thyroid cancers. It rarely means anything of substance for the vast majority of thyroid cancer or suspected thyroid cancer patients.
> 
> I agree with Lovlkn.


Thank you for the response Joplin1975. I guess I am not out of the woods then?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Did your doctor offer you any thyroid hormone replacement medications?

It's a guessing game as to how much to begin with.

Manufacturer recommends 1.7mcg per kilogram of weight. If you are on the bigger side now you would want to consider dosage.

50-75mcg for a person weighing roughly 150-200 lbs would be a good starting point as you do still have some thyroid function.

Key is re-test in 6 weeks, both FT-4 and FT-3.


----------



## Stefatty (Sep 19, 2016)

Lovlkn said:


> Did your doctor offer you any thyroid hormone replacement medications?
> 
> It's a guessing game as to how much to begin with.
> 
> ...


Doctor has not said anything at all about medication. As of this morning my weight was 202. I guess I will wait for them to call with my biopsy results and go from there. I am just sick and tired of feeling like this.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Stefatty said:


> Thank you for the response Joplin1975. I guess I am not out of the woods then?


Just wait for those biopsy results.


----------



## Stefatty (Sep 19, 2016)

Apparently there was not enough of the samples to get an accurate biopsy? So I was offered the choice of redoing the biopsy now or waiting 3 months and seeing if it gets bigger. I hope I made the right choice because I opted for the wait and see approach. The doctor put me on 25 mcg of Synthroid, but reading Lovlkn's post above it should be higher for my weight of 202? I experienced really bad heart palpitations last night for 45 minutes along with nausea which has lasted all day today. I have a poor appetite as it is so it is going to be interesting to see what my weight is in 3 months, but it is not good losing it like this, because I am very fatigued and sleeping close to 18 hours a day. I cannot do normal daily activity anymore, so I hope this Synthroid will kick in and work soon. Oh and I hope I am not bald in 3 months either, use to have nice thick hair, but when I wash it out it comes.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Lovlkn's recommendations are for a full replacement dose - that would be what you would take it you did not have a thyroid and/or had a thyroid that was more or less not functioning at all.

If the nodule is troublesome, waiting 3 months shouldn't be too much of an issue. Was the biopsy ultrasound guided?


----------



## Stefatty (Sep 19, 2016)

joplin1975 said:


> Lovlkn's recommendations are for a full replacement dose - that would be what you would take it you did not have a thyroid and/or had a thyroid that was more or less not functioning at all.
> 
> If the nodule is troublesome, waiting 3 months shouldn't be too much of an issue. Was the biopsy ultrasound guided?


The biopsy was ultrasound guided and the endo said it looked benign. I don't know how it should look, but I am in no hurry to have another biopsy done, the first jab of the needle was fine, but the next 5 hurt.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Ok good.

Usually they are referring to cancer-leaning characteristics like cacifications, increases vascular activity, etc.


----------



## Stefatty (Sep 19, 2016)

I hope it's okay to bump this back up. Is it possible that my thyroid can still be irritated from the biopsy I had in September? I am constantly having to clear my throat because I feel like something is caught up, and I get that sensation when I swallow. I cough more than I have my entire life and even though I was put on Synthroid I get easily tired and have to take one or two naps a day. At least the heart palpitations are not occuring as frequently. I am wondering if I made a huge mistake not repeating the failed biopsy and waiting till December for an ultrasound?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Always feel free to bump up your thread!

I'm not sure if your thyroid would still be angry about the biopsy. I think I would be surprised if that is indeed the case.

Either way, it's November and thyroid cancers grow really slowly. Waiting until December should be fine.


----------



## Stefatty (Sep 19, 2016)

Okay, thanks. I guess as long as I can still breathe properly I will just deal with this nusiance and hope November speeds on by.


----------



## Stefatty (Sep 19, 2016)

November is not speeding by! :sad0049: I feel horrible and it seems like it's only getting worse. It's hard when your stomach is growling wanting to be fed, but when you eat it's uncomfortable to swallow. Last night I lay in bed and it felt like I was trying to swallow a lump. My bones ache and it hurts to move even. I am quite fatigued and haven't taken a shower in 3 days, because when I last took one I was so exhausted when I got out that I barely managed to get to my bed and crawled in towel and all and went to sleep for 2 hours. I have been taking the Synthroid daily and am patiently waiting for it to kick in, but it doesn't seem to be working. Oh and the lovely heart palpitations just keep going on and on. Life just sucks right now.


----------



## Stefatty (Sep 19, 2016)

I have an update. Tomorrow I will be having my thyroid taken out. Nodule is not cancerous(at least wasn't when last tested/ultrasound) but I have been miserable with constantly clearing my throat, hoarseness and I don't even talk that much, feeling like I am being strangled, etc..... I don't care anymore I just want this thing out!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

???? Sounds like removal is your best option.

Prayers coming your way. Please keep us updated when you are able.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Good luck!! Remember to ice the incision as much as they'll let you to keep the swelling down.


----------



## Stefatty (Sep 19, 2016)

Will be having surgery on 11/13/18. Never regained my voice back, both vocal cords were paralyzed from having my thyroid removed. I can barely breathe because it’s so narrow and I got tired of the surgeon telling me to give it time, so I saw a new doctor on Halloween and he asked who did my surgery and said ‘he’s not retired?’ I’m livid and feel betrayed. I was hospitalized in February this year and been to the ER twice in the last 6 months. I was told I can either have a permanent trach and I said NO! so on Tuesday he’s going to cut one of my vocal cords and hopefully I can breathe again. I thought I had problems before my surgery, but I’ve got more now. I’ve had a hard time drinking/eating/pill taking as well. Choking sucks!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Wow!!! I've never heard of this kind of severe outcome. I'm so sorry for all your suffering.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Stefatty said:


> Will be having surgery on 11/13/18. Never regained my voice back, both vocal cords were paralyzed from having my thyroid removed. I can barely breathe because it's so narrow and I got tired of the surgeon telling me to give it time, so I saw a new doctor on Halloween and he asked who did my surgery and said 'he's not retired?' I'm livid and feel betrayed. I was hospitalized in February this year and been to the ER twice in the last 6 months. I was told I can either have a permanent trach and I said NO! so on Tuesday he's going to cut one of my vocal cords and hopefully I can breathe again. I thought I had problems before my surgery, but I've got more now. I've had a hard time drinking/eating/pill taking as well. Choking sucks!


Oh my gosh! So sorry to hear this.

Prayers being sent the next surgery gives you some relief.

Might want to consult an attorney if you feel your first surgeon is negligent.


----------



## Stefatty (Sep 19, 2016)

Lovlkn, I am talking with an attorney, but I don't know if I have a case. The attorney said they read this isn't rare? I have a friend who needs her thyroid removed and she saw my old surgeon last month and I asked her to not mention me, but ask him if vocal issues happen and his response to her was 'it rarely happens!' It sickens me that this man is still practicing and I hope to God nobody is having issues like I am having. I am really depressed right now. I just want Tuesday to hurry up and get here.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

It does happen but it is extremely rare.

Consult another attorney. Possibly one who concentrates their practice on medical malpractice.


----------

